# Adelaide dolphin watch & swim



## Bebej (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all

I have 2 vouchers for sales from temptation sailing.

One ticket for dolphin watch and one for dolphin swim.
If u only want to watch they can refund you the difference of AUD30.
If no dolphins are spotted, they will refund u the full amount-AUD170.

Original ticket prices are AUD98 for dolphin swim and AUD68 for Dolphin watch.
The vouchers will expire in may 2016.
I'm letting go at AUD100


----------

